# Adobe Flash Player Einstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern



## fuddles (18. September 2010)

*Adobe Flash Player Einstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern*

Ich könnt grad verrückt werden.

Dieses müllige Adobe Zeugs....

Ich möchte bei den Einstellungen im Adobe Flash Player die Hardwarebeschleunigung ausschalten. Ich kann in einem Video ( Youtube zB ) rechts klicken und es öffnen sich die Einstellungen. Aber ich kann da nichts dran verändern und auch die Einstellungen nicht mehr schliessen.

Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

PS: Ist so in Firefox und IE. Cache gelöscht von Browsern und über die Adobe Seite vom Flash Player.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. September 2010)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Einstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern*

Wiso eigendlich?
An dem Flashplayer kannste nur ton,lautstärke und vollbild einstellen.ansonsten nix wen du nicht der Admid der webseite bist und Dreamvaewer hast.Oder ein anderes Flash unterstütztes webseitenprogramm.
Also Nein kann man nicht


----------



## fuddles (20. September 2010)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Einstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern*

Verwechselst du da jetzt etwas?
Im Regelfall kann man dort alle möglichen Sachen einstellen und natürlich auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung ausschalten. Das hat doch mit der Website und dem Admin/Betreiber nix zu tun.

Die Frage ist warum ich das öffnen kann und es dann nicht mehr weggeht bzw. sich da nichts mehr einstellen läßt ( was vorher natürlich ging )

Da steht wie es normalerweise geht, nur gehts nicht bei mir.
Adobe - Flash Player: Hilfe - Anzeigeeinstellungen

und warum ich das möchte:


> *Was mache ich bei Anzeigeproblemen mit Flash Player?*
> 
> Wenn Sie Anzeigeprobleme mit Flash Player haben, z. B. mangelhafte Bildqualität oder lange Anzeigezeiten, sollten Sie die Hardware-Beschleunigung im Bedienfeld „Anzeige“ deaktivieren. Damit sollten alle Flash Player-Probleme mit der Hardware- oder Treiberkompatibilität behoben sein. Die Skalierung und Anzeige von Inhalten wird in diesem Fall per Software geregelt.


Quelle: Adobe

Weiß den keiner Abhilfe?

EDIT:

Na super hab wie wild mal auf allen Tasten rumgehaun. Mit der Tab Taste kann ich die einzelnen Menüpunkte ansteuern ( wird gelb umrandet ) und mit Leertaste ausschalten. Läßt sich dann sogar schliessen. Normalerweise konnte ich das aber alles per Klick mit der Maus ändern.... Naja von Adobe kommt eh nichts gutes.


----------



## Schinkennudel (8. März 2013)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Einstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern*

Hallo, ich weiß, der Thread ist schon alt, aber die Überschrift passt perfekt.
Ich kann in den Einstellungen von Flash zwar alles anklicken, es speichert jedoch keine einzige Einstellung. Habe jetzt schon ewig nach Lösungen gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden.
Ich benutze Firefox 19.0.2 und auch den aktuellen Flashplayer, außerdem Windows 8. Dieses Problem lag jedoch auch schon bei früheren Versionen vor. 
Addons benutze ich NoScript und Adblock. Mit dem Internetexplorer funktioniert alles, den will ich aber nicht unbedingt verwenden.
Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------

